# B5 S4 hesitation and loss of power



## jerZey 350 (Oct 8, 2009)

2001 Audi S4 manual.... The care was having a really bad loss of power and hesitation. I unplugged the maf and drove it, the car seemed to drive a lot better (almost as it should) so I drove like that till I got the new maf. Today I picked up a new maf replaced it and plugged it in. Now the car is doing the same thing, serious loss of power and hesitation. What could cause this.... Obviously the maf sensor is brand new so that's not the problem. I still haven't gotten any codes but previously before unplugging the original maf I would get random misfire codes but I have new plugs and coils. Any advice would be greatly appreciated guys. Thanks


----------

